

Getting the Google+ Feed for any profile in JSON - chime
http://www.reddit.com/r/googleplus/comments/iq21n/getting_the_google_feed_for_any_profile_in_json/

======
mirrorskin
Nice, I wrote a similar scraper in NodeJS, which also delivers profile
information: <https://github.com/fhemberger/googleplus-scraper/>

Are you interested in contributing?

~~~
david_a_r_kemp
Think I'd rather wait until the API is released.

------
al_james
Interesting. Does the user need to be logged in to G+ and a friend of the
person you are requesting the feed for? Otherwise its a bit of a privacy bug!

Edit: Reading it again, it clearly states public posts only.

------
icebraining
A guy already did an RSS feed generator based on that JSON:

<https://github.com/russellbeattie/plusfeed> <http://plusfeed.appspot.com/>

~~~
mike-cardwell
This strikes me as a massive waste of time. I would expect Google to release
their own native RSS/Atom feed functionality in the not too distant future.

~~~
icebraining
Hardly "massive" - his code is a single file with 108 sloc.

~~~
mike-cardwell
It's not just the code base though obviously. It's the research time, the
setting up of the repository, setting up of the hosting. And if you read the
example feed (his own account), you find the following comment:

"Gah... spent a lot more time than I wanted to cleaning up the
<http://plusfeed.appspot.com> feeds. GOOG will eventually just add them, I'm
not sure why I went through the effort. Was interesting playing with Python I
guess... and a little of Django too..."

~~~
mirrorskin
Of cause, most Google+ tools will become obsolete by the time Google releases
the official API. On the other hand, getting into it is a typical nerdy
approach, that I love: Play around with the newest toys, see what can be done
with them.

Personally, that's what drives me in this case: Learn something new, do some
creative coding (without having to invest too much time like working on a
'real' project), provide something useful for those, who also already tamper
with it, have fun. And maybe we stumble upon a useful idea, which can be
extended, once the official API is out.

In my view, that makes it worth the effort.

